# Cheating for secret link.



## FrostyVulpix (Jul 8, 2020)

I'm done. I cant find a hint for the secret link. Anyone who's found the link can you guide me through it?


----------



## Herbe (Jul 8, 2020)

the journey is really all the fun of it. it took me probably over a year to find it from when i first visited the website!


----------



## Mawile (Jul 8, 2020)

teeeeeeeechnically the clues aren't needed to find it, but they can help a bit in narrowing down for where the actual link could be
(tbh I only really got use out of one clue and couldn't decipher the rest)


----------

